# Husband admits to murder of his wife & children.



## rgp (Aug 16, 2018)

Yet another family slaughter by the spouse / parent. Chris Watts of Fredrick,Colo...confessed to the killing of his wife Shanann Watts & their two small children, just three & four years old.

What the hell is wrong with these people, when they make a decision to do such a horrible thing?

May Mom & her children rest in peace...& I hope he...suffers the full weight of our judicial system.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 16, 2018)

I cannot understand how a parent can murder their own little ones.   Just unimaginable.


----------



## rgp (Aug 16, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I cannot understand how a parent can murder their own little ones.   Just unimaginable.



The only thing I can figure is pure evil....and an obvious case of narcissism.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2018)

And, his wife was pregnant when he killed her....so sad.  What happened to the days of divorce?  If he was that miserable he could have just left.  When I heard the husband on the TV saying how he wanted them back again and he missed them, I wasn't even looking at him.  I told my husband that guy with the missing wife and daughters sounds like he's lying, he has something to do with it.  Then I heard what they found, not the first time these horrible things have happened in families, and unfortunately won't be the last.   May the mother and children rest peacefully.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 17, 2018)

That's the thing. People just don't 'disappear' they're 'missing' for a very specific reason. Especially with the jilted. I just don't get murdering the children unless they think they are truely doing them a favor. I think most family killers just kill the children to help work themselves up to to suicide.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 17, 2018)

Talk is going around about mental health problems that is causing some of these murders. Don't know about what he did, but society is insisting on more money to tackle the problem. People are saying "not nearly enough is being done".


----------



## rgp (Aug 17, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> And, his wife was pregnant when he killed her....so sad.  What happened to the days of divorce?  If he was that miserable he could have just left.  When I heard the husband on the TV saying how he wanted them back again and he missed them, I wasn't even looking at him.  I told my husband that guy with the missing wife and daughters sounds like he's lying, he has something to do with it.  Then I heard what they found, not the first time these horrible things have happened in families, and unfortunately won't be the last.   May the mother and children rest peacefully.




As per a news report last night, no surprise, but his suspicious behavior/reaction is exactly what made the police take a closer look at him. 

This case reminds me of the Lacy/Scott Peterson case.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2018)

Beyond disgusting.


----------



## rgp (Aug 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Talk is going around about mental health problems that is causing some of these murders. Don't know about what he did, but society is insisting on more money to tackle the problem. People are saying "not nearly enough is being done".



How is more money going to end this? Money too where?.....I say BS on that point. 

If a person is that messed up in their mind, first they have do something alarming, before there can be 'forced' psychiatric intervention . As they are not very likely to volunteer for such intervention. By then the damage is done.

Here's how we end it, or at the very least take steps toward ending it. Giving the next whack-job something to think about.

We take Mr Watts , put him on the six'o clock news & hang him......on TV for all to see, including the one watching that might be contemplating such a thing.

Problem is....America doesn't have the stomach for it. And of course there is no money & or fame in it for the attorneys . 

And let's not forget, the [profit prisons] want to house him for decades.


----------



## 911 (Aug 17, 2018)

I remember the John List case in New Jersey back in the early '70's. He was a devout Lutheran, (not that that has anything to do with it), and he used Bible phrases to run his house. They actually lived in a very large and beautiful home in an upper income section. The house had very little furniture in it and they usually ate TV dinners. He was a bookkeeper, I think and he lost his job, which is what put him over the deep end. He goes home, kills his wife, who was an alcoholic, then his three kids and finally his Mom, who lived upstairs.

Then, there was the case of the man that served on Joyce Meyer's security team. I believe that he had a girlfriend, not completely sure about that, but he killed his two boys and his wife to get out of his marriage, avoid paying child support and/or having to look after two kids.

I don't have any answers as to why people do these things. We can say or think that they are plain nuts or think irrationally, or whatever, but in my book, they just make really bad choices.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2018)

Here in a Video... a little insight into the wife and the type of man she though her husband is/was....

Scroll down in this article... past the heart-rending  video of the little girl singing a song to her ''hero'' daddy ... to the video of Shannon watts praising her husband 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...olorado-woman-praising-wonderful-husband.html


----------



## rgp (Aug 17, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Here in a Video... a little insight into the wife and the type of man she though her husband is/was....
> 
> Scroll down in this article... past the heart-rending  video of the little girl singing a song to her ''hero'' daddy ... to the video of Shannon watts praising her husband
> 
> ...




Damn....seeing the family all in the mouse-ears photo...makes this tragedy seem all the more unbelievable.....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2018)

rgp said:


> Damn....seeing the family all in the mouse-ears photo...makes this tragedy seem all the more unbelievable.....



couldn't agree more....and how the wife is praising the husband for sticking by her when she was rejecting him, and through her illnesses, and how delighted he was to learn she was pregnant again.. .. and how that little tot was singing to her dad that he was her hero.... none of it makes sense of these murders...


----------



## Kitties (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm not following this story but it pops up on my news feed and it was discussed on CNN. There are people who are not what they seem.


----------



## chic (Aug 17, 2018)

911 said:


> I remember the John List case in New Jersey back in the early '70's. He was a devout Lutheran, (not that that has anything to do with it), and he used Bible phrases to run his house. They actually lived in a very large and beautiful home in an upper income section. The house had very little furniture in it and they usually ate TV dinners. He was a bookkeeper, I think and he lost his job, which is what put him over the deep end. He goes home, kills his wife, who was an alcoholic, then his three kids and finally his Mom, who lived upstairs.
> 
> Then, there was the case of the man that served on Joyce Meyer's security team. I believe that he had a girlfriend, not completely sure about that, but he killed his two boys and his wife to get out of his marriage, avoid paying child support and/or having to look after two kids.
> 
> I don't have any answers as to why people do these things. We can say or think that they are plain nuts or think irrationally, or whatever, but in my book, they just make really bad choices.



I remember John List also. That was 1970/71 I think. He was religious and deeply disturbed. he disappeared after the murders. Eventually, He started a new life with a new woman and went back to accounting. A profiler helped police to catch him by having a head bust age enhanced of what he would look like now and what kind of work he would be doing. He was caught, tried for his crimes and found guilty. What an incredible case. How sad for everyone involved. Such loss,


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 17, 2018)

Remember the List case as well,he was using the surname of Clark...
My inlaws lived fairly close to that town that house burned to the ground,not sure if it was arson or not.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 17, 2018)

This is heart breaking , killing anyone is horrible but a pregnant woman and 2 children by her own husband and father of the children is the worse murder. I can't see a punishment harsh enough for him. I would like to see them chop him a little at a time,while giving him blood transfusions as they are slicing him up so he continues to endure a lot of pain before dying.


----------



## 911 (Aug 18, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> couldn't agree more....and how the wife is praising the husband for sticking by her when she was rejecting him, and through her illnesses, and how delighted he was to learn she was pregnant again.. .. and how that little tot was singing to her dad that he was her hero.... none of it makes sense of these murders...



It is possible that he just “snapped.” Already having children with another on the way and mounting debt can sometimes cause some people to just lose it and do things that they would not normally do. No matter why, it is heartbreaking. 

A beautiful family for sure. Killing children is probably about as low as anyone can go. How can you defend your actions for killing a child? An innocent child that cannot defend them self. It’s despicable.

I read that he did confess, so does he still get a trial? We have a few states here in the U.S. that even though a person would confess to a murder, they must still be tried. There is a reason for this, but because of the amount of space it would take to explain it, I’ll save that for another day. 

Hopefully, if the article is all true and the defendant is found guilty, the judge will lock him up and lose the key.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 18, 2018)

Such a sad story.  My gut tells me those girls didn't have a happy life long before their passing; they deserved better.  I wonder if we'll ever know what really sparked this grotesque murder.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2018)

911 said:


> It is possible that he just “snapped.” Already having children with another on the way and mounting debt can sometimes cause some people to just lose it and do things that they would not normally do. No matter why, it is heartbreaking.
> 
> A beautiful family for sure. Killing children is probably about as low as anyone can go. How can you defend your actions for killing a child? An innocent child that cannot defend them self. It’s despicable.
> 
> ...



he's still getting a trial... but he lives in a State that doesn't support the Death penalty, and apparently according to the news , arguments will be put forward before his trial, to determine as to whether he should face a death sentence...


----------



## KingsX (Aug 18, 2018)

rgp said:


> Yet another family slaughter by the spouse / parent. Chris Watts of Fredrick,Colo...confessed to the killing of his wife Shanann Watts & their two small children, just three & four years old.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with these people, when they make a decision to do such a horrible thing?
> 
> May Mom & her children rest in peace...& * I hope he...suffers the full weight of our judicial system.*





The only true justice is God's Biblical Justice... life for life =  death penalty.
Instead,  the most modern humanistic court systems will give him is "life"
and some of them will even allow murderers to go free.  It's no wonder
evil abounds... because evildoers are coddled and not justly punished. 

This meme says it all...

*"No Justice = No Peace"*

.


----------



## JB in SC (Aug 19, 2018)

Snapping is one thing, taking all those innocent lives makes no sense, what kind of demons were in his head? I mean seriously how could one go that far without some type of warning signs? Something was sure as hell wrong with him.


----------



## Knight (Aug 19, 2018)

Every time one of these horrible stories pop up I wonder why if life is so bad why those that murder don't commit suicide?  Mentally competent to plan and carry out the murders yet somehow mentally unfit. Gimme a break!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2018)

Knight said:


> Every time one of these horrible stories pop up I wonder why if life is so bad why those that murder don't commit suicide?  Mentally competent to plan and carry out the murders yet somehow mentally unfit. Gimme a break!



I agree, if these killers are so miserable then they should just commit suicide or get a divorce.....let the spouse and the poor children live their lives at least.


----------



## chic (Aug 20, 2018)

911 said:


> It is possible that he just “snapped.” Already having children with another on the way and mounting debt can sometimes cause some people to just lose it and do things that they would not normally do. No matter why, it is heartbreaking.
> 
> A beautiful family for sure. Killing children is probably about as low as anyone can go. How can you defend your actions for killing a child? An innocent child that cannot defend them self. It’s despicable.
> 
> ...



He sounded like another Scott Peterson to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2018)

Now he's claiming that he walked in on the wife who had already strangled one of the daughters and was strangling the other one,  He says he was enraged, strangled her and took all the bodies away to hide them.  Supposedly he was having an affair and had just asked for a separation.  Everything sounds fishy to me, guess we'll wait and see what really happened.  More here.  



> According to the affidavit, on Aug. 13, the day Shanann was reported  missing, she was dropped off at the couple's Frederick home around 2  a.m. Watts said around 5 a.m. he told Shanann he wanted to separate and  they were both "emotional." He told police he went to work around 5:30  a.m. and carried on with his day.
> 
> In subsequent interviews with police, however, Watts  changed his story. He claimed he briefly went downstairs after telling  his wife he wanted to separate and returned to find a horrific scene  playing out on the couple's baby monitor: "Bella 'sprawled' out on her  bed and blue and Shanann actively strangling Celeste."
> 
> At that point, Watts said he "went into a rage" and  strangled his wife to death, the affidavit states. He told police he  then put the bodies of his wife and two daughters into his work truck  and took them to an oil site.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 20, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Now he's claiming that he walked in on the wife who had already strangled one of the daughters and was strangling the other one,  He says he was enraged, strangled her and took all the bodies away to hide them.  Supposedly he was having an affair and had just asked for a separation.  Everything sounds fishy to me, guess we'll wait and see what really happened.  More here.


 I don't believe that for a minute!! Will wait for the autopsy reports!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Now he's claiming that he walked in on the wife who had already strangled one of the daughters and was strangling the other one,  He says he was enraged, strangled her and took all the bodies away to hide them.  Supposedly he was having an affair and had just asked for a separation.  Everything sounds fishy to me, guess we'll wait and see what really happened.  More here.



I just read that.

 My God , it's becoming clearer each day that this man has serious mental health issues. First he kills them, then he accuses his wife of the killings so he kills her in revenge for the  murders of his children .. ( like you wouldn't just call the police)... then he's supposedly had an affair ..as well, even though he was clearly having an active sex life with his wife....I bet the woman he was having the affair with is in total shock...that could have been HER he wanted to be rid of one day... 

..or ELSE... do you think he's inventing all this stuff so they diagnose him with insanity and he never has to live in the General population of a prison, where he would become the target for the real  mean guys!!! No-one in prison likes a Baby killer.. no-one, and he's likely to know that he'll get life without parole, and every day in General population he'll have to have eyes in the back of his head day and night!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2018)

I'll never get used to the fact that parents kill their children. I know it happens but I'm always shocked. 

What about that baby monitor- is any of that traceable? 

Maybe he killed the children before his wife came home?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 21, 2018)

Since he was having an affair, I think that his wife and kids were now in the way and the final straw was when she told him she was pregnant with the third child, compiled with the financial debt. There are many people out there in financial debt and having affairs and don't resort to killing their wife and spouse or even have the thought cross their mind, so obviously, there is something else going on in his demented brain.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> Since he was having an affair, I think that his wife and kids were now in the way and the final straw was when she told him she was pregnant with the third child, compiled with the financial debt. There are many people out there in financial debt and having affairs and don't resort to killing their wife and spouse or even have the thought cross their mind, so obviously, there is something else going on in his demented brain.



I agree. The financial situation pushed him close to the edge and the third pregnancy pushed him over the edge; feeling he'd never be free. Sick in the head.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I'll never get used to the fact that parents kill their children. I know it happens but I'm always shocked.
> 
> What about that baby monitor- is any of that traceable?
> 
> *Maybe he killed the children before his wife came home?*



I have been thinking this all along. Also I wondered if he'd sexually abused one or both which would makes sense of him burying their bodies in the OIL tanker to attempt to remove any DNA... whereas with his wife, as there was no ****** assault  and no need to destroy DNA he buried her in a grave and not the oil tank


----------



## rgp (Aug 21, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> Since he was having an affair, I think that his wife and kids were now in the way and the final straw was when she told him she was pregnant with the third child, compiled with the financial debt. There are many people out there in financial debt and having affairs and don't resort to killing their wife and spouse or even have the thought cross their mind, so obviously, there is something else going on in his demented brain.




 Narcissistic behavior, all they care about are their own needs/feelings, etc. And nothing is to extreme in [their mind] to get what they want. And they also display a personality that they can outsmart the police & never get caught. Once they are caught...in many cases WOW! some of the excuses they come up with. 

If he was having an affair? I wonder what his 'other' is thinking now?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I have been thinking this all along. Also I wondered if he'd sexually abused one or both which would makes sense of him burying their bodies in the OIL tanker to attempt to remove any DNA... whereas with his wife, as there was no ****** assault  and no need to destroy DNA he buried her in a grave and not the oil tank



Something to think about, absolutely. I wondered why he buried the wife instead of the oil tank- but wouldn't that take more effort?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Something to think about, absolutely. I wondered why he buried the wife instead of the oil tank- but wouldn't that take more effort?



All very possible too... however I feel absolutely sure we will_ never_ know the truth. The man has proven just in these last few days to be a compulsive liar, as well as a murderer... by the time he gets to trial he'll have had a very long time to concoct what he'll hope is a far more believable story...


----------



## KingsX (Aug 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I'll never get used to the fact that parents kill their children. I know it happens but I'm always shocked.




Decades ago there was a news story about a single mother whose new boyfriend didn't like children.  So she took her daughter out to the boonies and tried to kill her by hitting her with a large coke bottle. In that case [if I remember correctly] the little girl survived.  

"Mental illness"  or "temporary insanity" is no excuse to murder.   All murderers should be executed.  

Today, even in capital punishment states,  confessed murderers will  plea bargain lesser punishments.  Many are given short prison sentences that eventually allows murderers to go free.  This is NOT justice... this coddles murderers and perpetuates crime.

.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2018)

I see your point, but I'm not going to say mental illness is never the cause.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 21, 2018)

rgp said:


> Narcissistic behavior, all they care about are their own needs/feelings, etc. And nothing is to extreme in [their mind] to get what they want. And they also display a personality that they can outsmart the police & never get caught. Once they are caught...in many cases WOW! some of the excuses they come up with.
> 
> *If he was having an affair? I wonder what his 'other' is thinking now?*




Sometimes the "other"  is an accessory to the crime.
Don't they know they could be next ??


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2018)

I would love to see an interview with the other woman! Surely, she has been questioned.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I see your point, but I'm not going to say mental illness is never the cause.




It could indeed be a "cause"... but it should not be a legal excuse to commit murder with impunity.

Bible law allows no such excuse to escape just punishment.

.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 21, 2018)

.

How's this for an example... this double murderer's sentence was reduced to manslaughter [because of what was infamously called his "twinkie defense"],  was sentenced to only seven years in prison and the murderer was freed after five years. 


" Daniel James White was a member of the San Francisco Board of Supervisors who *killed San Francisco Mayor George Moscone and Supervisor Harvey Milk*, on Monday, November 27, 1978, at City Hall. In a controversial verdict that led to the coining of the legal slang "Twinkie defense", White was convicted of manslaughter rather than murder in the deaths of Milk and Moscone. * White served five years of a seven-year prison sentence.*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_White


 "Twinkie defense" 

"... a term coined by reporters during their coverage of the trial of defendant Dan White for the murders of San Francisco city Supervisor Harvey Milk and Mayor George Moscone. White's defense was that he suffered diminished capacity as a result of his depression. His change in diet from healthful food to Twinkies and other sugary foods was said to be a symptom of depression."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twinkie_defense


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I would love to see an interview with the other woman! Surely, she has been questioned.





Oh I would sincerely hope so...since he confessed to having an affair, the Police surely must have to consider the other piece a possible accessory , so they must have had her in for questioning. Who knows maybe she _was_ complicit we don't know yet!!


----------



## AprilT (Aug 21, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I have been thinking this all along. Also I wondered if he'd sexually abused one or both which would makes sense of him burying their bodies in the OIL tanker to attempt to remove any DNA... whereas with his wife, as there was no ****** assault  and no need to destroy DNA he buried her in a grave and not the oil tank



I hate that this was one of my first thoughts, but, it was as I couldn't see any other reason to get rid of all of them in the way he did.  Maybe the mother returned from her trip caught him in the act, who knows, maybe it was nothing of the kind, but as I mentioned in my earlier post on the matter, my gut feeling is those girls had, in some way, not been living the happy life some thought.  

I try not to speculate on cases without having clear evidence, but, this involving children as it has just, has me asking these kinds of questions as I can't get those little faces out of my mind.  Just all around senseless.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2018)

AprilT said:


> I hate that this was one of my first thoughts, but, it was as I couldn't see any other reason to get rid of all of them in the way he did.  Maybe the mother returned from her trip caught him in the act, who knows, maybe it was nothing of the kind, but as I mentioned in my earlier post on the matter, my gut feeling is those girls had, in some way, not been living the happy life some thought.
> 
> I try not to speculate on cases without having clear evidence, but, this involving children as it has just, has me asking these kinds of questions as I can't get those little faces out of my mind.  Just all around senseless.



Your thoughts were exactly along the same lines as mine ..!! I watched the child sing the song in the car about her father, but she seemed shy about singing it..fair enough she 's only 4 but I noticed the elder girl also looked afraid in a photo taken of the 2 children..the younger looked happy and  carefree but the elder looked timid and afraid.. I know that look from personal experience, and ..so it made me wonder right from the get go.

God help me I hope that , this isn't the case..and they never had to suffer in that way before they're untimely deaths..


----------



## Seeker (Aug 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I agree. The financial situation pushed him close to the edge and the third pregnancy pushed him over the edge; feeling he'd never be free. Sick in the head.



These are my thoughts as well..There were so many other alternatives out there to fix the situation.....He was SICK and full of EVIL.


----------



## JB in SC (Aug 21, 2018)

Whatever the reason, evil, crazy, mentally incompetent, putting such a killer in prison doesn't mean they will not at some point be released. The victim doesn't have that opportunity.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 21, 2018)

Diane Downs was one,she shot 2 of her 3 kids in a car because her latest love didn't like kids,she was in the Midwest somewhere.
Alice Drummond was another in NYC in the 60s.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2018)

He plead guilty to avoid death penalty, more here.  



> He pleaded guilty Tuesday to all nine counts he was originally charged  with in August: three counts of first-degree murder after deliberation,  two counts of first-degree murder – victim under 12/position of trust,  one count of first-degree unlawful termination of a pregnancy, and three  counts of tampering with a deceased human body.
> 
> In court Tuesday,  Watts was wearing a bulletproof vest and wept between pleas.  Shanann's family was sitting in the front row of the courtroom as Watts  pleaded guilty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2018)

> Whatever the reason, evil, crazy, mentally incompetent, putting such a  killer in prison doesn't mean they will not at some point be released.



JB, "Life without the possibility of parole"  means that they will never be released.


----------



## twinkles (Nov 7, 2018)

well he will be living the good life now with tax payers paying his way---he wont have to work---fed 3 meals a day--has acess to a computer like scott peterson has--they have christmas parties  and other parties---


----------



## rgp (Nov 7, 2018)

twinkles said:


> well he will be living the good life now with tax payers paying his way---he wont have to work---fed 3 meals a day--has acess to a computer like scott peterson has--they have christmas parties  and other parties---




Well I doubt that prison life is the walk in the park that you make it sound like in the above....LOL....but it is still too good for him & many others.

For some reason, [that i  do not understand] the general public just cannot deal with the death penalty ? 

  "they have christmas parties and other parties---"...

 The song Jailhouse Rock comes to mind...


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 7, 2018)

rgp said:


> *How is more money going to end this? Money too where?.....I say BS on that point.
> 
> If a person is that messed up in their mind, first they have do something alarming, before there can be 'forced' psychiatric intervention . As they are not very likely to volunteer for such intervention. By then the damage is done.*
> 
> ...



Agree about the mental health care thing.  Everybody says we need more mental health care, but the problem is getting those who really NEED it, like this guy, to go get it.  IMHO prospective killers and family annihilators are not going to be getting in line for mental health care, mostly because they don't think they have a problem.

Nobody says anything about how to get the potential killers to go get mental health care.  THAT'S the problem.  Anybody really think the synagogue shooter, or the mail bomber, or that guy in Las Vegas or any of the school shooters would have gone to a shrink and said "so I think I want to kill people and I need help"?


----------



## Ronni (Nov 8, 2018)

Then there's the case of Susan Smith, who drowned her two little boys.  

_In October 1994, she told police that she had been carjacked by a man who had taken off with her two young sons still in her car. For 9 days, she made tearful pleas for their safe return.  __But it was all a lie.__As her story began to unravel, Smith admitted that there was no carjacker  (Smith had blamed the crime on a nonexistent black man, which led to outrage among the black community.)

Smith finally told police that she had let her car roll into a lake with Michael, 3, and Alex, 14 months, still strapped in their car seats. Her alleged motive: She was secretly dating a man who didn’t want children. The story became international news, even landing on the cover of PEOPLE. Smith was convicted of two counts of murder and is serving a life sentence in Leath Correctional Institution in Greenwood, S.C._

https://people.com/crime/susan-smith-drowning-sons-inside-life-prison/

Smith insists she wasn't in her right mind, that "something went very wrong that night."  YOU DROWNED YOUR KIDS!!!!  Yeah, I'd say something went wrong!   Also:  "I am not the monster society thinks I am."  Really?????  WRONG.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm a kind of a true crime aficionado. I've read a couple of books in Ted Bundy and Diane Downs, and also a couple of TV movies about them. Susan Smith I'm not interested in. I do have moments where I'm for the death penalty. What would be better is to make them live in a death row type facility instead of with the general population, even if they didn't have the death penalty. But then the courts would say it's cruel and unusual punishment, like murder isn't.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2018)

Was sad to watch this on the news today, this piece of garbage took three innocent lives and he gets to live out his.  They said there were some injuries on his older daughter because she apparently tried to fight him as he was smothering her, the youngest girl was an easier kill for him.   This creep wanted them all dead so he could start a new life for himself (and his girlfriend) fresh.  More here.


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2018)

Most know I'm in favor of the death penalty in horrible crimes like this but since he received life I say put him in with the general population and let the other cons take care of him.....he'll get what he deserves and it'll save the tax payers thousands of dollars by not having to feed, clothe and provide him with medical & dental care for the next ump-teen years.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2018)

Back when I saw the interview with him saying he wanted them back, his suddenly crossed his arms over his chest. I knew then, that he was lying.

He might have just left them, but when his wife told him she was pregnant again, he lost it. 

He's a monster- his own baby girls!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 20, 2018)

IKE said:


> Most know I'm in favor of the death penalty in horrible crimes like this but since he received life I say put him in with the general population and let the other cons take care of him.....he'll get what he deserves and it'll save the tax payers thousands of dollars by not having to feed, clothe and provide him with medical & dental care for the next ump-teen years.



I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 20, 2018)

I hear that the gen-pop folks do not much care for child killers . . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2019)

Latest on this case, more here.  



> Early in the morning on Aug. 13, Watts and Shanann had intercourse,  and Watts said that may have been a trigger point, “or like you push the  button on a bomb and it just blows up.”
> After sleeping for a  little while, they started talking about how their marriage was no  longer working. Shanann said she knew Watts was seeing somebody else,  which he denied. When he said he didn’t love her anymore, she said he  would never see the kids again.
> 
> After hearing those words, Watts started to strangle her.
> ...


----------



## Falcon (Mar 7, 2019)

Hang 'em  high.  Good entertainment  for the rest of the citizens  on  an  otherwise dull  day.

Beats  going to a movie.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 7, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> This is heart breaking , killing anyone is horrible but a pregnant woman and 2 children by her own husband and father of the children is the worse murder. I can't see a punishment harsh enough for him. I would like to see them chop him a little at a time,while giving him blood transfusions as they are slicing him up so he continues to endure a lot of pain before dying.



Sassycakes,  I like the way you think.  SERIOUSLY !   You should write a book.   I'm not  kidding.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2019)

> I don't have any answers as to why people do these things. We can say or  think that they are plain nuts or think irrationally, or whatever, but  in my book, they just make really bad choices.



I go with the "plain nuts" theory.


----------

